# Normal vs. DP pics



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrapbook

^ Tons of photos how DP can change you internally and externally, effect your friends and family, and distort your life. Kind of a slideshow of my DP progression. Feel free to explore the site and comment!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, just thought I'd say I feel for you, Uni over here has been strange for me too, I'm a third year but this whole thing kicked in after a spiritual experience during my first year, so I've been basically in a dream all throughout my time here (Uni = college in England)







.

Chin up, you seem like a very sweet person so I feel gutted for what you've been through. Don't wallow in the idea that your depersonalized - that just makes it worse.

Good luck


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, it must be hard to still be studying during DP! I'm trying to get back to school though, I actually can't wait, hahha. Thanks though! I try not to wallow in it, thats why I keep my site pretty lighthearted. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Roses are red, violets are blue,
I want to have sex now, don't you think I've paid my dues?


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

hah. no.

but nice rhymezz lol


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

I found it hard to tell the difference. I could tell by the later pictures as if the long road has been exhausting you, not trying so much to fake it anymore. 
But honestly i wouldnt be able to pick out a DP sufferer from a non-DP.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

willykins said:


> Roses are red, violets are blue,
> I want to have sex now, don't you think I've paid my dues?


Gotta love weirdos online


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

anarkii said:


> I found it hard to tell the difference. I could tell by the later pictures as if the long road has been exhausting you, not trying so much to fake it anymore.
> But honestly i wouldnt be able to pick out a DP sufferer from a non-DP.


Exhausting is definately the right word.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Gotta love weirdos online


HEY BRO YOUR THE FUCKING WEIRDO


----------

